# beaver snare tapping



## dtphh55 (Dec 13, 2012)

has anyone tried setting snare by feed pile if have would you please share some your ideas on how to do this
or any other ideas
thank you


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope this helps. http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... ng_Archive


----------

